

Obama Administration Sets IPv6 Deadline: End of 2012 - zacharycohn
http://www.executivegov.com/2010/10/kundra-sets-ipv6-deadline

======
zacharycohn
I think that this is great... except that TechCrunch just reported the IPv4
addresses would run out in early 2011. :(

~~~
wmf
Don't worry; IP survivalists have hoarded enough addresses in their
underground bunkers to last us until mid-2012, so you'll only have to access
the government via NAT for 6 months or so.

